
Looking for feedback for UX Engineer interview prep platform - hellojmac
https://codefuse.netlify.com
======
hellojmac
Hi All,

I'm trying to test an idea for an Interview prep platform specifically
designed for UX Engineers. In case you've never heard that term before, these
are the folks that site in between design and development I got this idea when
I was interviewing for Google. While there is plenty of information available
for Software Engineer candidates I found it very difficult to find resources
for their UXE track.

I put together this MVP just to show the basic idea -
[https://codefuse.netlify.com](https://codefuse.netlify.com)

For starters I just have 1 exercise available, but I've compiled a list of
about 10-15 good ones that I've come across through my experience interviewing
with FAANG as well as smaller companies.

As you'll see, when you login and start the exercise, I have the image,
description on the left and a placeholder for submissions and discussion on
the right.

Looking for any feedback or just general interest in something like this.

Thanks in advance!

